# Show Etiquette-Selling at Shows



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Alright, so is it rude to pay for an extra pen at a show to put your sale kids in, even if you are not showing all of them? I have seen breeders do this, having 3-4 pens. Three pens will have 2-3 does that they are showing, and the fourth pen will be full of kids, some of which they show. I've seen them with big poster-board signs on the fronts of the pens advertising their farm and/or sale kids. I was thinking of doing this, but didn't know if this was taboo. It never seems like there is a lack of pens to go around.

I know that at horse shows this can be common, although most of the sales horses that a barn brings are also in the show to help promote them. Although not always. A stable may rent out an entire row of stalls and have three or four stalls housing horses that aren't actually performing that day, but are for sale. No one finds anything rude or wrong about it.

Just checking to make sure first, although if I brought a bunch of kids to a show, odds are I would sign them up anyways and take them in the pen to see what comments the judge has about them.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

people do it here - No one frowns on it. We all know how hard it can be to find buyers at times so yeah its not uncommon


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Awesome! I just didn't want to go ahead and do it and then have people mad at me because I was doing something people dislike.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I actually like to see it, it's more entertaining being able to walk around and look at what some breeders are producing and have to offer. I don't think anyone has anything against those who bring for sale animals. 

Now, I can see where if someone was to reserve 5+ pens full of for sale goats then that might be a little to much, but if there is plenty of extra room, then why not.


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

Some farms bring all their bottle babies because there is no one at home to take care of them.


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

I've seen it... thinks it's not taboo here on the West Coast. Mostly I think it's to feed the bottle babies or to show them, but they're for sale too....and I haven't yet run into a situation where there weren't enough pens, so I don't see why it'd be an issue. As long as it's tasteful....of course.


----------



## Hidden Waters Farm (Oct 3, 2010)

I would only be upset if all the pens were taken and I didnt get one for the animals im showing, But since you said they have plenty of them available I would be absolutely fine with it and possibly buy a kid.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Once somebody brought a few 10 day old kids to a show. No fair they got all the attention! :wink:


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

KW Farms - I love to see everyone else's babies as well, but my husband hates it because he has to drag me away from purchasing new goats.

Bellafire - I've noticed people feeding the kids at the shows. When I think about it, I'll have to bring most of them anyways so that I can do the exact same thing. My does are CAE free, so I dam raise, but I also teach them to drink from a bottle just in case there is a situation where they will need to be able to such as if the dam dies, is not producing enough for all her kids, etc. Sometimes I have people who really want a bottle baby because they believe if they can feed it a bottle when they get it home it will bond better with them, so if I have them trained to take a bottle I can convert them over fully and sell them as such. That way I can bottle feed them at the show and then put them back on mom when they get home.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Haha...that sounds like me walking around checking out all the for sale goats, what's one more, right? 

Nancy... This year at the fair, we brought in probably 7 or 8 nigerian dwarf babies that were still on their moms and I must say we got quite a bit of attention while we were there.


----------



## jberter (Jan 21, 2010)

As all have said,, if pens are available for the show stock,, no problem,, also a great way to see and talk to others there who are breeding and showing.. Great way to make new goat friends and get a good buy and you get to see the mom and know they are not from an action sell.... :shades: :hi5:


----------

